# Amateur La Pavoni Europiccola Project



## Wacker (9 mo ago)

Hi all,

New member of this forum and a big fan of espresso, although quite new to home brewing. I'm lucky enough to have a great little coffee shop across the road but they aren't open before I go to work, I like to tinker with stuff so I'm restoring a classic espresso machine to make my morning brew. 

I'm sure there are plenty of Europiccola restoration threads already, I've found a few, but if you would indulge me I'm going to need a little bit of community help with my restoration. I will document the journey in this thread in the hope it helps others in future.

I've picked up a europiccola, imported from Italy, and I'm fairly sure it's a mid to late 70s model as the group head bolts onto the boiler and it has the white rocker switch and red light. Since getting it I've descaled and inspected the electronics and wiring and I've decided to 100% rewire the lot. The switch has now also unfortunately perished so I'm forced to replace it with something (ideas welcome - the Base has a narrow aperture to fill)

After a descale, the element looks good but I'm not getting a resistance reading on my multimeter from the terminals on the high wattage element, the smaller one is giving a reading. Does that mean that the element is definitely shot? I suspect replacing it will take some modification due to its age? When I first tested the machine it warmed up a little then stopped, then the outside of the boiler felt like it had a static charge which scared the bejeezus out of me and I turned off the power. The switch was problematic but not sure if that had anything to do with it, then that fell apart so I haven't retested since.

Finally, I'm hoping this model has the brass sleeve in the group head if anyone is able to confirm? I understand there are some challenges with changing washers and gaskets due to not being able to remove the shower screen if so, I take it that means I can't upgrade the shower screen. I also don't want to break anything trying to service it. 

Appreciate any help you can give, I'm really looking forward to sharing each step of the project.

Dan.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

That looks to be v 2.0 which puts it 1975-1977 Europiccola europiccola

Element, chances are based on reading and the possible electrical leakage that it has failed, but just check whether you have continuity between the outer copper of the element and one or both ends of the element. I expect you may find a reading other than infinite resistance (well, not infinite but close enough). If you do, then yes it's shot. I believe one option is a replacement element that you drill out the existing brass base rather than replace the whole unit. Francesco has the whole unit listed as available, which is obviously easier.


----------



## Wacker (9 mo ago)

AndyDClements said:


> That looks to be v 2.0 which puts it 1975-1977 Europiccola europiccola
> 
> Element, chances are based on reading and the possible electrical leakage that it has failed, but just check whether you have continuity between the outer copper of the element and one or both ends of the element. I expect you may find a reading other than infinite resistance (well, not infinite but close enough). If you do, then yes it's shot. I believe one option is a replacement element that you drill out the existing brass base rather than replace the whole unit. Francesco has the whole unit listed as available, which is obviously easier.


Andy,

Many thanks for your prompt response. I do in fact have a 23.4 MΩ reading from the element to one of the terminals. New element it is then.

I'd like to keep as much of the machine original as possible but the element from Francesco is a 110v one and I'm in the UK, I imagine this will cause an issue? In fact on reflection I don't know if I've fried the element in this one by plugging it directly into our mains!

Thanks again,
Dan


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Dan...i look forward to seeing progress updates on this old beauty


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Wacker said:


> Andy,
> 
> Many thanks for your prompt response. I do in fact have a 23.4 MΩ reading from the element to one of the terminals. New element it is then.
> 
> ...


I think Gabor does 240v and 110v, it's just that the one shown there is 110v.. Being from 1975, I'd hope it was 220v (same as our in reality) rather than a 110v/120v version.


----------



## Wacker (9 mo ago)

AndyDClements said:


> I think Gabor does 240v and 110v, it's just that the one shown there is 110v.. Being from 1975, I'd hope it was 220v (same as our in reality) rather than a 110v/120v version.


Amazing, thanks!

I've emailed Francesco for a new switch and also a service kit which are apparently seem difficult to come by for the 2.0, and Gabor for an element. 

I think in the meantime I will start stripping the unit down to its individual components and giving everything a good clean. It could really do with re-chroming as there are a few chips, also the bolts for the group head are damaged. Can you buy these for the 2.0? Might be cheaper to replace. 

The Base is going to need shot blasting and powder coating so I may get adventurous with the colour, I'm thinking something along the lines of this sort of seafoam colour but I want it a little more blue I think:











As always, open to ideas. I'm not quite sure how to approach the group head as I may have the fixed shower screen and brass sleeve. I'll do some more research over the weekend.

Thanks again,

Dan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wacker (9 mo ago)

Rincewind said:


> Welcome to the forum Dan...i look forward to seeing progress updates on this old beauty


Thanks mate, glad to be here. I’m hoping to have this project completed within a few months so hopefully won’t keep you waiting. Then I’ll have to learn how to use it properly! I can’t say I’ve ever used a lever machine before. 

All the best,
Dan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Pavonis are so easy to use, you will enjoy it. Another option for yoyr element is to fit a new dual element, you would need the brass adapter ring, but at least future maintenance is then made easier.


----------



## Wacker (9 mo ago)

coffeechap said:


> Pavonis are so easy to use, you will enjoy it. Another option for yoyr element is to fit a new dual element, you would need the brass adapter ring, but at least future maintenance is then made easier.


Hi Coffeechap, there’s a readily available adapter? Do you have a link? 

Might be an option if the element from Italy is too expensive or not available in 240v. 

Thanks for your input, really appreciate it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Those mid 70s Pavonis are really nice! I’m pretty sure the shower screens do come out. Have you looked closely that there isn’t a really old gasket holding it in?


----------



## Wacker (9 mo ago)

Nopapercup said:


> Those mid 70s Pavonis are really nice! I’m pretty sure the shower screens do come out. Have you looked closely that there isn’t a really old gasket holding it in?


They sure are! Yeah there may be a gasket holding it in, I’ve not started dismantling it yet but i don’t want to break anything while trying to take it apart so would be good to know what to expect. 

I should receive all of my replacement bits from Francesco this week so hopefully I’ll be able to start stripping it down at the weekend.

If you have any tips for unscrewing the element and boiler I’d be most grateful haha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Have a look for a thread mentioning an immersion heater tool, that's one way to do it. Better (but requires more work) is a dedicated tool cut from a tube.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Wacker said:


> They sure are! Yeah there may be a gasket holding it in, I’ve not started dismantling it yet but i don’t want to break anything while trying to take it apart so would be good to know what to expect.
> 
> I should receive all of my replacement bits from Francesco this week so hopefully I’ll be able to start stripping it down at the weekend.
> 
> ...


I’m certain there’s a gasket holding that screen in but more than likely it’s rock hard so will break out in bits. 
I used an oil filter wrench to take mine apart. It’s a total pain the ass and I had to clamp the machine down with one of them to get it to loosen.


----------



## Wacker (9 mo ago)

Nopapercup said:


> I’m certain there’s a gasket holding that screen in but more than likely it’s rock hard so will break out in bits.
> I used an oil filter wrench to take mine apart. It’s a total pain the ass and I had to clamp the machine down with one of them to get it to loosen.


It’s funny you say that, I had the thought this afternoon to use my oil filter wrench!

I did a little research and it should have the gasket and removable screen. The ‘74-‘78 2.0 model is the steam heated group, we’ll see how I get on with temperatures when I eventually start using it!

I’ll post pictures of my efforts if I get time to tinker this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

How the did the refurb go on this? Love a pavoni!


----------

